# Anabolic Diet sample day



## BigPapaPump68 (Sep 2, 2006)

How does this look- 
MEAL1: 
8oz oatmeal
1/2 cup of skim milk
1/4 cup of oj
3oz of grapes

MEAL2:
6 pieces of whole wheat bread
4oz of cheddar cheese
1 protein shake
1 banana

MEAL3:
8oz brown rice
10z chicken
5oz veggies

MEAL4:
5 whole eggs
16oz baked potatoe
mixed salad w/oil and vinegar dressing

MEAL5:
7 oz. cottage cheese
4 slices of whole wheat bread
1 oz. peanut buffer
1 apple, approx. 4 oz
1/2 cup of oj

The daily total looks like this:

285 protein
800 carbs
104 fat
5400 cals


----------



## SpeedyReedy5 (Sep 3, 2006)

looks good thats a ton of carbs, i have done that once where my carbs were 850 and its really not as easy as you think to get down haha but when u start to cut u miss those time haha 

i would bump up the protein to 300 ur 15 grams away i would add some in at meal one

other than that looks sweet


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Sep 3, 2006)

I am going to throw in 32 grams of protein in a pwo shake also. The only thing that I don't really like to much is the 10 slices of whole wheat bread, any suggestions as a replacement?


----------



## Raz (Sep 3, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> The only thing that I don't really like to much is the 10 slices of whole wheat bread, any suggestions as a replacement?



Good. Bread is a poor source of energy. And you also need to ditch the juices. Their crap, stick to real fruit.

Good sources of energy - brown rice/pasta, oats, potatoes/sweet potatoes (their excellent!), bannana's, low fat yoghurt.


----------



## Raz (Sep 3, 2006)

Also, are you 100% sure this adds up to 5,400 cals? It doesnt seem that much to me.

Hmmm, Not many excellent sources of fat. Do you take fish oil caps aswell?

If not fine, eat a portion of lean fish 2-3 times a week. Things like fresh salmon, tuna etc.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Sep 4, 2006)

Raz said:


> Also, are you 100% sure this adds up to 5,400 cals? It doesnt seem that much to me.
> 
> Hmmm, Not many excellent sources of fat. Do you take fish oil caps aswell?
> 
> If not fine, eat a portion of lean fish 2-3 times a week. Things like fresh salmon, tuna etc.



To tell you the truth I just pulled this off a board where the anabolic diet was explained. I am not really sure if it adds up to 5400 calories. Yes I do take fish oil caps. Instead of whole wheat bread, how does whole wheat pasta sound?


----------



## Raz (Sep 5, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> To tell you the truth I just pulled this off a board where the anabolic diet was explained. I am not really sure if it adds up to 5400 calories. Yes I do take fish oil caps. Instead of whole wheat bread, how does whole wheat pasta sound?



Yes I think thats much better!


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Sep 5, 2006)

Raz said:


> Yes I think thats much better!



Thank you for your help


----------



## poloblue22 (Sep 5, 2006)

I might be wrong but I thought Anabolic Diet was high fat and high protein and low carbs?  I have been on this since the begining of summer and I have done good progress. I will continue to be on it until I get my body fat down to around 10%.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Sep 5, 2006)

This is what I have found on another page of it. They do have a higher diet in fat, this was just an alternative from the book.


----------

